# XML an Server verschicken



## ElBobby (6. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich in XML eingearbeitet und möchte nun einen Server in Java schreiben, der XML's sendet und empfängt.
Einerseits soll die empfangene XML verarbeitet werden und andererseits soll eine "Quittierung" versendet werden.

Der Umstand sol ldeswegen durch XML geregelt werden, weil verschiedene Plattformen auf den CLients laufen und dementsprechend 
etwas her muss, was plattformunabhängig ist.

Könnt ihr mir da ein paar Stichworte, Technologien und Frameworks nennen?

Besten Dank,
Bob


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (6. Mrz 2011)

Webservice als Stichwort

Soap als Sendeformat

JaxWS oder Axis2 als Framework

wsdl als Schnittstellendefinition


----------



## ElBobby (6. Mrz 2011)

WSDL liefert notwendige Informationen an den CLient, sehe ich das richtig?
Und Apaches Axis2 stellt auch den Webservice zur Verfügung, oder ist das ein Tomcat?


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (7. Mrz 2011)

Eine WSDL (WebServiceDefinitionLanguage) ist ein XML-Dokument das beschreibt, wie der Webserver angesprochen werden kann.
WSDL-Dokumente kann man von Hand erstellen, wenn man Top-Down vorgeht.

Oder man kann Bottom-UP vorgehen und sich diese generieren lassen.

Bei den Frameworks gibt es zwei recht bekannte Vertreter, das eine ist JaxWS und das andere Axis2.

JaxWS sowie Axis2 kann man als Standalone Server laufen lassen.
Ist während der Entwicklungsphase praktisch.

Oder man kann es auf einem Tomcat deployen. Dazu bringen diese Frameworks vorgefertigte Servlets mit, auf die man in der web.xml verweist.

Außerdem denke ich das dieser Thread besser in der Kategorie SOA(Webservice) aufgehoben ist.

Ein paar einfache Beispiele:
JaxWS
http://java.dzone.com/articles/jax-...:+javalobby/frontpage+(Javalobby+/+Java+Zone)

Webservices with Java 1.6 - Tutorial

Axis2
Webservices with Axis2 and the Eclipse Web Tool Platform (WTP) - Tutorial


----------

